# 1988 z24i idle problem at start



## z28beast (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a 1988 z24i 2x4 few weeks back out of the blue one morning i went to start it up and it make a rough idle sound like surge, i had to get to work so i drove it. while driving it felt good had full power didn't stall or haves any problem i been driving this truck for over ten years to work and it felt like just when i got it. and after you drive the truck for a few blocks the idle problem goes away and it idle like it should i did oil, sparks, plugs, coils, pretty much every thing you can tune up and i clean the tbi. did almost every thing only thing left is the injectors which am going to check today i had to have to send them off to rebuild them. any one have a clue on what happning


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, if it does it again you can check to see if it's set any error codes. Check the sticky at the top of the forum


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

vacuum leak maybe. purge canister?


----------

